# eheim 2080 vs eheim classic 2260



## skylute3

Last post guys, need a poll. If the difference between the 2 is 20 bucks
Which should I buy. First 10 I see I buy that one. Really need expert advise...been
Reading for days on this stuff.


----------



## Tensa

my vote is the one that holds more media. i dont use eheim so thats the best i can do for feedback.


----------



## Malawi-

I don't use eheim. Why did you decide this filter?


----------



## skylute3

Heard it was top notch.....haven't read any bad reviews on eheim other then price. And fx5 has a lot of negative reviews. I don't kno much just try and act like u big guys.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I guarantee you'll love any of those picks! I have the 2217 classic so Id probably incline towards the 2260 but you cant go wrong with any of those choice. I just cleaned mine today after 6 months of no maintenance and my water went pristine in a few hrs


----------



## Piranha Guru

Setup a poll for you...let the voting begin!


----------



## Malawi-

I voted 2080 because it is more powerful.


----------



## Lifer374

Malawi- said:


> I voted 2080 because it is more powerful.


How so?
450 gph with the 2080
502 gph 2260

Both look like excellent filters that would do the job well on your tank. Don't have any experience with these filters in particular, however the Eheim classic series is one of my favorite canisters to use and has an outstanding reputation on this forum so I'd look at the 2260. 
The 2080 looks like a nice, new age canister but in my opinion simple is better. Less of a headache.

Look around and see if anyone is having any problems with the LCD screen.


----------



## Plowboy

Malawi- said:


> I voted 2080 because it is more powerful.


Define how you measured that power?

The 2260 is rated at 500gph and the 2080 is rated 450gph. The 2260 has a 23L of usable media container and the 2080 only has 13.5L total.


----------



## Lifer374

Thats a good difference in media capacity. Didn't know that.


----------



## the_w8

2260 would be better IMO...The classic series are always very dependable and I don't know of many people who have had problems with the classic series. Like i said before I kinda wish I woulda went with the classic series over my FX5, but that is MO because I've had so much success with EHEIM. I like my FX5 alot, but it seems like it's more maintnance proned due to the fact that they pump out alot more water then the classics do. Either or you won't be disappointed if you choose the EHEIM route.


----------



## Ba20

Yeah you wont go wrong either way but youll get more filtration out of the 2260


----------



## Demon Darko

I voted for the classic, but either way is very good.


----------



## Malawi-

Whoops! I was looking on Doc. Foster's website! Mistaken on the GPH, but not like my one vote matters!


----------

